# Hyatt Northstar called Northstar Lodge is coming!



## DeweyWhopper (Dec 8, 2007)

OK, I think it was Carmel85 who first gave us the tip on this new Hyatt Northstar property.  I was only doubting, because I was too excited.  Well, it looks like it is a reality.  I should have believed you!

Here is the Northstar Lodge website: http://www.hyattnorthstar.com/

Hopefully, all the other rumors about Hawaii, Steamboat Springs, San Francisco, etc. are true too.

Take care,
Dewey


----------



## myip (Dec 9, 2007)

This is a residence club.  What is the different between timeshare and residence club?


----------



## tamu91 (Dec 9, 2007)

This is great news for people like me looking to buy into HVC, another option at Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 9, 2007)

HI Dewey,

Im glad you believe me about Northstar. Thank you for the website, I cant sign up to be on their mail list (email)???

I really only try to bring up up to the minute info on New Hyatt resorts through out the USA.

I hear Maui is really having a hard time and will know something soon.  Also possible new resorts coming in Florida on the beach.

Im sure at any of these new resorts you will need to have HIGH point value weeks 1880+ so you better stock up on your points now.

I cant wait till Northstar is open Ski in Ski out, how do you like that chair lift right in front not bad !!!!

I encourage ever hyatt owner that goes to Tahoe or ski Northstar this you to PLEASE take pictures of the progress and PLEASE post them for all of us.

The west coast Hyatt owners will like what is going to be opening out here in California at least 3 new Hyatts coming in the next 3-5 years.

bob


----------



## myip (Dec 9, 2007)

WHere are the 3rd llocation...  Tahoe, Oceanside and ???


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 9, 2007)

myip said:


> WHere are the 3rd llocation...  Tahoe, Oceanside and ???


 In your neck of the woods "barry Bonds"...right where we can ice skate.  Please do not spill the beans on the exact location but anybody that goes to where barry bonds plays can figure it out, also dewey said  it too. Hotel conversion top 4 -5 floors WOW great views of a big big  orange bridge and tons of shopping.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is some great info that was just send to a great friend of mine: ENJOY!!!

Thank you for your interest in the Hyatt Northstar Lodge. As you expressed interest in weeks 51/52, we do sell those weeks as a package. We have 4 floors in our new Residence. The pricing for the best penthouse suites here in Northstar are as follows:   2 bedroom: $391,800 & 3 bedroom: $545,000. The Views are of the Ski Mountain and the Village. Also, please find attached the floor plans for both the 2 bedroom and 3 bedroom residences. Talk with you soon.



I thought the following information might be of assistance to you.



    * The residences will be 2 & 3 bedrooms ranging from 1,300 -1,900 square feet; each residence will have 94 square feet of outdoor deck space with a private fireplace on each.  The interiors will be finished with Viking Designer Series appliances, Ranch House Design Interiors, high speed internet, dark walnut hardwood floors, heated bathroom floors, LCD TV in the great room and jetted tubs in the master.



    * Owners will select from 20 different Priority Periods (fixed weeks), some in the winter, some in the summer.  They may purchase as many ownership interests as they desire; with one ownership providing roughly 18-21 days per year.



** Prices range from $87,100 - $391,800 for a 2 bedroom and $112,400 - $545,000 for a 3 bedroom.

*



    * The building: within steps from the Village as well as the new Highlands Express Gondola (proposed completion December 2008); ski-in-ski out straight to owner’s ski & boot valet, valet parking, swim & fitness center, owner’s plaza with fire pits and an indoor Media Theater.



    * Ownership includes membership in Tahoe Mountain Club while in Residence.

    * Initial release will include only 7 residences (4-three bedrooms/3-two bedrooms).



    * Early reservations start December 15th, prior to the general public, January 5th.  Reservations will go 1-50 in sequential order.





    * Reservations require a $5K refundable deposit.  At that time you will make a preliminary selection of residence(s) and Priority period(s).



    * Reservation holders will receive a 10% discount off list price (at purchase event) and Charter Membership (ski/golf/TMC benefits, shopping spree, valet parking at Northstar for this ski season as well a handful of lifestyle events throughout the year).





    * The Purchase Event is scheduled for March 22nd – on that day, purchasers will be required to provide a 10% deposit and sign conditional contract.  Close of Escrow will be in/around December 2008.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 9, 2007)

Here are you season at Hyatt Northstar opening in late 2008!!!!  

Diamond Weeks  6-10 and 27-31 and 51 52
Platinum weeks  1-5,11-13,25,26,32,33,47
Gold weeks   14, 21-24,34
silver weeks   35-38
bronze 15-20, 39-45
copper 46,48,49

NO mountain time 

Week 47 Im not 100% sure if this platinum or Diamond sorry (turkey week)

ALL 2bedroom and 3 bedroom units!!!!! 

This is going to built  (interior finishes) like ASPEN TOP of The LINE!!!

2 bedrooms are aprox 1332+ sq feet
3 berdooms are  aprox  1771+ sq feet


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 10, 2007)

How many points to reserve a week in Northstar?


----------



## Kal (Dec 10, 2007)

For a 2BR unit, it will take 1100 to 2200 points depending on the week.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 10, 2007)

Please if anybody is heading to Lake Tahoe over the next couple of months please keep us updated on the progress of the building  Hyatt Northstar.

Hyatt says it is to be finished buy and ready to occupy  late 2008!!!!

Im ready for a 2009 ski vacation at Northstar!!!

This Hyatt is going to blow the sox off anything in like tahoe like the Marriott or Grand on the south shore.


bob


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Dec 10, 2007)

Carmel85 and Kal,  Thanks for the info as always.  I should make it up there after Christmas, and will post pictures if I get there.

Thanks,
Dewey


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 10, 2007)

DeweyWhopper said:


> Carmel85 and Kal,  Thanks for the info as always.  I should make it up there after Christmas, and will post pictures if I get there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dewey





Many thanks I hear just the foundation is in and a few walls but i cant confirm that, Im sure the foundation must be in by now it is the law all foundation work must be done by early fall or you have to wait till spring time up in lake Tahoe.

Cant wait to see those pictures PLEASE.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 15, 2007)

Dewey,

SAles reservation odf the Hyatt Northstar went on sale today at the Hyatt Northstar only 7 units and i hear they have a few buyers already. WoW a bad economy but Hyatt is sell QUALITY unit.

Hyatt's sales number is  1-888-654-9288 (Robyn in sales) 


Good luck
bob


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 15, 2007)

any word how soon b4 the we can make sales reservations?


----------



## Kal (Dec 16, 2007)

I've added quite a bit of detailed information on Northstar including layout, floor plans and pricing to my website. See it *Here*. (Scroll down the list toward the bottom of the page).


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 16, 2007)

Kal said:


> I've added quite a bit of detailed information on Northstar including layout, floor plans and pricing to my website. See it *Here*. (Scroll down the list toward the bottom of the page).




KAL,

Thank you again I was looking at all the sites last week but I leave it to you the expert on putting all together on line. MANY THANKS!!!

How do you all like seeing those private fireplace on your own patios and balcony's just gas burning Im sure NO real wood but this is excellent 2 fireplaces per room!!!!!. WOW what a 6 star resort this is turning out to be. This place is going to blow the socks off anything in Lake Tahoe or any other Hyatt in our system even ASPEN.  Looks like Hyatt and the developer are putting in ALL the bells and whistles in this project.

I love some of those rendering I though I say you Kal,Mesa,Benji hanging off those balcony's (so funny)


Please anybody heading up to Tahoe over the holiday PICTURES please. I hear they have the first floor done and moving up to the second floor as week speak. Would love to get a great PHOTO of the progress.

Again thank you for putting it all together KAl you are the best Hyatt has got!!!  Hyatt should let you be on the top of all waitlist at Hyatt


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 16, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Dewey,
> 
> SAles reservation odf the Hyatt Northstar went on sale today at the Hyatt Northstar only 7 units and i hear they have a few buyers already. WoW a bad economy but Hyatt is sell QUALITY unit.
> 
> ...




disregard my earlier q- you already answered with this post


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 16, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> disregard my earlier q- you already answered with this post



Glad i could help ...!!! 


Have a great Holiday Season!!!


----------



## Kal (Dec 16, 2007)

A few years ago I baited Hyatt that they were running a shell game where everyone in HVC wanted to reserve the same handful of resorts, yet the owners at those resorts are staying put and using their owned week.  Thus, there would be little or no availability.

Hyatt laughed and said we WILL get every owner on the move out of their owned unit(s) and stay at other HVC resorts.  The way it will be done is to construct BETTER and BETTER, HIGH QUALITY RESORTS in very desireable locations.

After reflecting on their progress I saw their strategy as very wise.  Now that I see what's on the drawing boards and under construction, they are brilliant.   And all the Hyatt owners with plenty of points benefit.  For me, I'm just short of 4000 points and am not sure that's enough to take care of my "ever expanding needs".


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 16, 2007)

KAL,

4000 points you feel is a bit short i know how you feel. My partners and I have 6400 points and we would like to get another 2200 points would be perfect.

2 full weeks summer and 2 full weeks winter at any resort in a 2 bedroom.  

Im happy because I have access too about 8000+ points another Hyatt owner has so we can do some trading among ourselves when we run short or our points have not come in yet.

8400 hyatt would be my ultimate goal 4 weeks per year at the BEST Hyatt resorts around the USA and new one coming on line in the next few years when this economy turns around.

Here is Carmel,Ca the 4-8 million dollar houses are selling good but the 2-4 million are slow. So when Hyatt brings these new resorts on line with high $$ amounts 100k+ they seem to have the buyers out there for them.
*
GO KAL & GO HYATT both are #1 in my BOOK!!!*


----------



## Kal (Dec 16, 2007)

Carmel - I also own other non-Hyatt timeshares so I have to fit those into the schedule too.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 17, 2007)

Kal said:


> Carmel - I also own other non-Hyatt timeshares so I have to fit those into the schedule too.



I do too-- What do you think?--- If Hyatt does expand to Maui and Newport I may consider  buying more points -  just going Hyatt exclusively and unloading my other non-hyatt resorts-


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 19, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> I do too-- What do you think?--- If Hyatt does expand to Maui and Newport I may consider  buying more points -  just going Hyatt exclusively and unloading my other non-hyatt resorts-




Benji,

I have heard nothing about Newport or Maui.  Maui has some new restrictions on timeshare unit that i do not think anybody will be building it is in regards to employee housing new rules.

Newport not sure yet?

Hyatt does own land in Santa Barbara  but noting happening yet. SFO (downtown), Oceanside,ca , Kauai.

Things move slowly at Hyatt as some of you know but either way Im a happy owner and cant wait till Northstar January 2009  ski season!!!!

Happy Holidays to ALL Hyatt owners!!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 22, 2007)

If anybody is going to Northstar in Lake Tahoe for skiing over the holidays would you please kindly take a few picture of the new Hyatt at Northstar that is being built.


Also if anybody has any picture of the new building across the street from the Marriott in Southshore and of the Marriott Timberlodge new wing that would be great also.


Many Thanks and Happy Holidays


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Does any Tuggers up in Tahoe over X-mas have any pictures of the new Hyatt resort????*


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here comes the SNOW in LAKE TAHOE!!!!

ALL MARRIOTT,Hyatt and other Lake Tahoe owners ENJOY that new snow!!!


----------



## Snow&Sun (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes the Hyatt Northstar is coming right along, it looks like they have the first two floors up and have a full sales gallery up and running. they are taking reservations now


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 23, 2008)

Snow&Sun said:


> Yes the Hyatt Northstar is coming right along, it looks like they have the first two floors up and have a full sales gallery up and running. they are taking reservations now



Not too much building going on because Northstar is getting snow snow snow all week.

I hear Hyatt can put up too 3 buildings total at Northstar right now they are only building #1.   

2 bedrooms  14 units
3 bedrooms  20 units


----------



## Snow&Sun (Jan 29, 2008)

*Building still going....*

Couldnt resist- was in town again for some great skiing, and the Hyatt is coming along great. They have a huge crew out there shoveling, and building. How exciting! And better yet its right at the base of Homerun, so all the owners will be able to ski right into their condo. Its going to be beautiful a skiiers dream location.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 30, 2008)

Snow&Sun said:


> Couldnt resist- was in town again for some great skiing, and the Hyatt is coming along great. They have a huge crew out there shoveling, and building. How exciting! And better yet its right at the base of Homerun, so all the owners will be able to ski right into their condo. Its going to be beautiful a skiiers dream location.



THANK YOU for the update on Hyatt Northstar!!!  Keep those crews working we all want to ski and stay in 2009.

Like that ski in ski out. 


Do you have any pictures??


----------



## dilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*happy with hyatt ownership?*

I have put a deposit on the Northstar Lodge (hyatt) and I wanted to get feedback from members that have ownerships in other resorts.  How do you like the experience.  Should I sign the full contract in March or hit the ground running.  I am well aware of the time share nightmares and I am hoping that this is very different.

Thanks for any imput


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 22, 2008)

dilbert said:


> I have put a deposit on the Northstar Lodge (hyatt) and I wanted to get feedback from members that have ownerships in other resorts.  How do you like the experience.  Should I sign the full contract in March or hit the ground running.  I am well aware of the time share nightmares and I am hoping that this is very different.
> 
> Thanks for any imput



Dilbert,

Buying at Northstar is great especially if you have the $$$ to do so.

Are you buying winter weeks or summer weeks?  Are the winter weeks fixed or floating weeks?

Hyatt is a great product at any and ALL their resort all top notch and first class


yes you will pay developer prices but you will be getting the weeks an unit you want year in year out and I hear Hyatt has some very very nice benefits they are giving for the 1st owners.

You will love Hyatt and all other Hyatts.   Many NEW Hyatt resorts will be coming on line in the next 3-5 years and the prices will be higher that what you are paying. Hyatt might also do more buildings at Northstar.

What state  are you living now??


LET is SNOW SNOW SNOW in Tahoe!!!!


----------



## dilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

I live in So Cal and have properties in Truckee that we are planning on building in 2008-2009.  My wife and I figured this would be a great way to stay near our projects esp in low season.  Has anyone used the option where you can stay short notice for about $150 just to cover maid and other costs?  I am not sure the perticulars of this but our salesman mentioned it.

Dilbert


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 22, 2008)

dilbert said:


> I live in So Cal and have properties in Truckee that we are planning on building in 2008-2009.  My wife and I figured this would be a great way to stay near our projects esp in low season.  Has anyone used the option where you can stay short notice for about $150 just to cover maid and other costs?  I am not sure the perticulars of this but our salesman mentioned it.
> 
> Dilbert




The $150 is i believe just for northstar Hyatt owners...  being a Hyatt Northstar owner i was told you have priority at your home resort over other Hyatt owners through out the Hyatt system.

We hope Hyatt will add a Hyatt resort in So Cal.  They are looking at a few sites down there.  Also SF union sq.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Nothstar update February 24, 2008*

Here is a website for Hyatt Northstar  http://tmr-preso.com/live/


I hear that all the BIG BIG Hyatt executive will be in Northstar on Monday and Tuesday February 25,26 so if there is any Tuggers or Hyatt owners around would love to get the scoop.

Also there is going to be some rule changes compared to ASPEN and other Hyatt resort.  Northstar owners will have a big big priority over all other Hyatt owners.

Like a Northstar owner said Northstar owners can rent a unit for what it cost in maid service 7days prior to arrival.  What a nice deal for bay area people  getaways (last minute).

Hyatt also is going to build another Fractional ownership building right next door (foundation is already in) and the third building will be full ownership.

WOW this is going to be a big project for HYATT!!!! 

 Hyatt is only releasing 7 units on the 29 march 2008!!!


YES the workers are working in the snow 7 days a week!!!  Full completion of building #1 will be December 1st or Turkey week!!!!  


A associate of mine  who gave me this info above said if anybody is interested in Northstar hyatt contact Robyn (she is a nice sales gal and very honest).. Tell her you saw it on tugg she might give you a special bonus if you buy one of the beautiful units.

Robyn R. Curletti

Northstar Lodge~Hyatt Residence Club

962 Northstar Drive
Truckee, Ca. 96161
(530) 550-2037 Direct
(530) 412-2753 Cell
(530) 550-2040 Fax
www.hyattnorthstar.com


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 12, 2008)

I heard through a friend that Hyatt Northstar Building #1 that Hyatt is building NOW is only going to have Friday to Friday check in/out.

Very Strange!!!

I guess building #2 and # 3 will have Saturday and Sunday check in/out.

More snow coming up to Tahoe on Friday let it SNOW


----------



## dilbert (Mar 20, 2008)

*Bowing out*

I sent back my book and key cards.  I no longer feel comfortable with Hyatt.  They are not providing the info that they promised and little things keep coming out that are tainting the deal.  I think it will be better for me and my family to find an alternative.  I wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 20, 2008)

dilbert said:


> I sent back my book and key cards.  I no longer feel comfortable with Hyatt.  They are not providing the info that they promised and little things keep coming out that are tainting the deal.  I think it will be better for me and my family to find an alternative.  I wish everyone the best of luck.




Dibert,

PLEASE talk to me either here on the board or in a PM.   What is Hyatt not doing?  Please let us all know. "little things keep coming out that are tainting the deal"

I ask this because Im a very happy hyatt (resale) owner but I have a good friends who has a deposit at Northstar.

I hear Hyatt Northstar is only in the "pink" papers which means long and short very very early stages of the contract fully refundable. Hyatt still has to get "white" papers but this all must get approved by DOR in California (Sacramento)

Thank you


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 22, 2008)

"The roof is going up as we speak, they have the huge crane out there for the trusses. Very exciting!!!!"

I would love to see some new pictures PLEASE


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 28, 2008)

dilbert,

I have heard from another potential Hyatt owner that she is also backing out of her Hyatt Northstar deal.

She would not go into the details but I hear that Hyatt is starting to do some kind of dance with the potential buyers.

I would love for you to post you view of what happen to you and why you did not go through buying your Hyatt Northstar unit.

Thank you


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 2, 2008)

*New Hyatt Northstar Pictures*

I just saw some new pictures of Hyatt Northstar on KAL's website!!


Thank you very much Kal for posting those pictures. 

Carmel85


----------

